# Seneca?



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Anything happening with the saugeyes down there right now. Debating on making the trip tomorrow to check up on the cabin. With work I haven't been fishing in almost a month


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Have not been down there in awhile. If I knew I would send you a PM.


----------



## Dragline (Nov 26, 2007)

Seneca Lake info reports are far and few between for some reason, at least so it seems.
I've not been there this year but also wonder how the fishing's been.


----------



## Brandon Warner (Mar 8, 2017)

I fished Seneca last weekend. Caught close too 40 crappie, No keeps. Caught 15 saugeye, no keeps. Guys have been struggling finding fish with some size.


----------



## Dragline (Nov 26, 2007)

Just wanted to say for the first time this year I went to Seneca this past Saturday. Caught over 20 Saugeye but got 6 fish 15" +. Good day.. Went to Erie on a charter the Wednesday before and only came with 4 Walleye per man. Like Seneca we caught ton's of 14" fish. At Erie we fished for 8 long hours. You never know how it will be. The Erie trip was $100.00 per man plus firstmate tip $10.00 and gas.
Full moon week can be tuff. That's fishing


----------



## Brandon Warner (Mar 8, 2017)

Nice job Dragline! How did you fish Seneca? Finesse? Troll?


----------



## Dragline (Nov 26, 2007)

We mostly vertical jigged in 12' - 16' FOW. Real slow motion along the bottom in front drop-offs.
The small ones were laying in 6' - 8'.


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

What were you using for jigging. I normally troll this time of year


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Dragline said:


> We mostly vertical jigged in 12' - 16' FOW. Real slow motion along the bottom in front drop-offs.
> The small ones were laying in 6' - 8'.


The sky is falling!!!! An actual fishing report on OGF about Seneca Lake.


----------



## Brandon Warner (Mar 8, 2017)

I hear a lot of people down there use vibes, and troll cranks. I normally just use a jig head tipped with minnow and hair jig on a slip bobber. This year the only way we could catch fish is by using hot pink color.


----------



## Dragline (Nov 26, 2007)

We used a silver Hopkens jigging spoon tipped with a minnow thru the head hook up or a bare 1/4oz pearl jig head and a bass minnow. Drop off edges is where we found fish. It took real slow movement like a short pop motion up and down.


----------



## Dragline (Nov 26, 2007)

Sad, just watched a news report that the DEC announces a toxic algae bloom in Seneca Lake. Warning people and animals stay away from the water. Never thought it would happen in this lake.


----------



## Brandon Warner (Mar 8, 2017)

I believe that report is for the seneca lake in new york


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

Yes, it's in New York.


http://www.ithaca.com/harmful-algae...cle_b6bcdbb6-7510-11e6-a620-2b8db1353b79.html


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Anyone down fishing this weekend? How's the bite? Debating tryin it or heading north to Lake Erie


----------



## RBwd8506 (Jun 19, 2017)

Anyone catching any eyes?


----------

